# SuperAntiSpyware



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a friend that is on an IOS system I have advised him to install SASw upon his operating system, he was saying that the program doesn't work on the IOS system. Just thought I check if this is correct.


LockeyP.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

not a malware removal question so moved to general security


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

A simple look at the SuperAntispyware site would tell you what OS it will work on http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html

Windows XP®, Media Center, Windows Vista®, Windows® 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1, Windows 10


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

In that case could you suggest one fot the IOS if any.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't know of anything that genuinely works on IOS.
Theoretically the way IOS works on a mobile phone or Ipad, there is no need for antimalware /anti-virus protection, provided you only install apps from apple store. Most AV & AM will offer an IOS version but they rarely are free and of limited use


----------



## Lockeyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of my shopping sherlock customer that is worried about downloading the app as they have a Apple iPhone IOS this is not a third party app, it is coming straight from (Sherlock) Apple's site the site onto their device.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

as far as I am aware, you can only download any APP for IOS direct from the Apple store. Unless you have jailbroken the phone/tablet.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

now moved to Apple mobile forum which is the correct place for this discussion


----------

